# Just playing around with makeshift macro



## Carl Fisher (Apr 25, 2016)

Had my prime 50 on the camera and a kit 18-55 flipped so the lenses were face to face. No real focus or settings beyond shutter speed to play with but got some fun results. I could vary the magnification by playing with the 18-55 focal length but it would get so tight that it would end up with tunnel vision essentially.

Far from great, but a neat experiment when one doesn't own a macro lens.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 25, 2016)

Never thought of trying that - pretty cool!


----------

